# Vegas



## katt (May 2, 2010)

Hannah texted me this morning asking me to post in the RB section about her little man Vegas.

Vegas passed over today due to extreme teeth issues.

He will be missed.

On a personal note, Vegas was one of my favorite RO bunnies so I myself am really upset about this news, and I know that Hannah is just devastated. 

goodbye little boy, you will be missed


----------



## irishbunny (May 2, 2010)

Oh no that is awful!!
Has Hannah given up the rest of her bunnies or does she still have them? And the fosters?

So sad, Vegas was such a cutie 
Let Hannah know I'm thinking of her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Vegas passing to the bridge. He was a darling looking little guy. Binky free little man and rest in peace:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.


----------



## cheryl (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry...Vegas was such a gorgeous little bunny..


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Vegas, he was a cutie pie,
Binky free Vegas :angelandbunny:


----------



## fuzz16 (May 3, 2010)

such an awesome little bunny...he was a fav of mine too! RIP Vegas.


----------



## countrybuns (May 3, 2010)

Poor Hannah!! Vegas was such a cutie!! *hugs* to her


----------



## Fancy77 (May 3, 2010)

SO VERY SORRY


----------



## MagneticLove (May 3, 2010)

i'm very sorry for your loss. he was such a cutie pie.


----------



## pOker (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you Katt for posting and thank you to everyone else for posting replies.

Vegas has had teeth issues that seem to be part of his genetics because he always chews, eats, and eats his hay-but the teeth do not stop growing. I brought him to the vet for the second time to get his teeth trimmed, and as they put him under for the surgery, he did not wake up afterwards... My little boy is in a better place now, and he is healthy now..

On a side note, I have Poker and Gratie still. I am keeping Gratie but my best friend really wants Poker and he has such a nice bond towards her, so if all goes well, she will be taking him. I WILL NOT give up Gratie because he is my rescue bunny and I went through so much to get him and almost had to give him up, but now we have this special connection and I just love him.. Not that I dont love Poker, but he bonded with my friend more than he did with me, and he seems happier when she comes over and plays with him..


Rest in Peace my sweet little Vegas, you will be sincerely missed..

BINKY FREE MY LITTLE LOVEBUN!


----------



## hartleybun (May 3, 2010)

:rose:i am so sorry to read this. binky free little bunlet.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It can be so difficult when your bunny has illnesses due to genetics, which nothing you do can fix. It seems so unfair. You did a good job taking care of him and I know he was a happy little guy. Binky free, Vegas.


----------

